# Lexus IS 250 sound system!



## spinz0r (Jul 24, 2012)

I am trying to install an aftermarket sub amp combination in my 2007 Lexus IS 250..I have the basic stereo no navi I believe its pioneer and I have seen the stock amp

I plan on hooking up 
1)1200W Hifonics Brutus mono block amp
2)2 12" alpine type r SWR-1243D 
3)Zenclosure box
4)Sound processor or basic line converter
5)4 ga amp kit

heres my dilemna...
I dont have mark levinson soud system so is a sound processor really useful? would it create more base or less???
THE WIRING is confusing..
where do I run the wire to the line converter???
Do I tap into the speaker wire in the door speaker wire, before the stock amp, after the stock amp??
And what effect will my aftermarket stuff have on the sub and amp already on...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

If you're just adding subs then the processor isn't needed at this stage. 

If you're adding a 4ch amp and front/rear speakers at a later date it may be wise to purchase/install the processor now-saves you doubling up on fitting charges/time if you're going DIY

LOC goes after the stock amp. If the outputs on the amp are filtered connect it to the sub if there is one, a midbass if there's no sub. You'll need to take the signal from L+R mids or just the sub if it's fitted.

If you fit it all correctly you won't have any issue with the OE equipment


----------



## spinz0r (Jul 24, 2012)

I apologize for my ignorance in advance lol
This is my first DIY project with stock stereo

I have a stock sub already..so I am confused about the midbase reference your describing when it comes to the wiring

So I run the LOC of the stock amp to my after market amp..got that
Do I need to google a wiring diagram for my stock amp so I know what wires to attach
And will running the sound after the stock amp prevent the aftermarket sound from its full potential??
Thanks


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have an existing subwoofer, just disconnect it and run the wires that were connected to it to your loc. Then your LOC's rca's to your sub amp. it's really simple. As far as wiring your amp you would need to find a wire that turns on with your ignition(12v positive) and run that into the remote input. The ground and power should be easy to figure out, and that's all it take. Running the wire may take a while(taking apart the car).
You'll be able to control your new sub same as your old one.


----------



## spinz0r (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!!..ok so Im starting to comprehend..
What will I need to do, find, or connect to run the remote wire to my amp so it will turn on with the car?
I plan on using the bass knob for the -10db to +10db on the amp to regulate sub power..is this still possible??


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never wired up a new car so I wouldn't know where to start looking for a remote other than the fuse box. Also I know some amps have signal sensing option so you don't need to run a remote wire. As far as sub control goes, that would all stay the same


----------



## spinz0r (Jul 24, 2012)

I mean is it possible to keep the stock sub for midbass and still hook up aftermarket amp without the sound being filtered by the stock amp..and I would think that the amp would start when the battery would start since the power wire runs from the battery..but what do I know lol
someone inform me a bout more wiring specs and the remote wire please


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Look here first: Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

spinz0r said:


> I mean is it possible to keep the stock sub for midbass and still hook up aftermarket amp without the sound being filtered by the stock amp..and I would think that the amp would start when the battery would start since the power wire runs from the battery..but what do I know lol
> someone inform me a bout more wiring specs and the remote wire please


Only way to keep the stock sub and run it would be to use a crossover the sub higher so your new subs could play the lower. You could also leave it as is but that would be a waste of power, letting your weaker sub try to play the sounds that your much more powerful sub is taking over. also this seems impractical, running a 2way sub system. You want midbass up front


----------



## spinz0r (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah that makes sense..its just cause I had bose in my truck before I got a car and had the same setup and the system didnt disturb the bose or the bose subwoofer because when I removed the box and subs the stock sub was still the same....

So I guess at this point I will just disconnect the wires from the stock sub and run it straight to the LOC and straight to the amp and Im guessing thats what you were trying to tell me to do with to begin with

Also I guess from what I've read that I need to pop the head unit out and connect speaker wire to the remote input and run it to my amp???


----------

